# GTO Exhaust!



## Ryne05GTO (Jul 20, 2010)

As of now i have my mufflers chopped with the stock resinator. Im going to put some Pace Setter Longtubes with some 3" electric Cut outs no cats. I was wondering if anyone had a similar exhaust and if so if you like it?


----------

